# A few I got knocked out



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Here is some by actions headed to Brazil to preachers in the mission field and a couple of jr gents

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 31, 2014)

Very tasty burl on those Jr Gents

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Very tasty burl on those Jr Gents


Maple burl an some dyed beb. Got to go through all those blanks I got last week and see what's in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice (pens and gesture)!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2014)

Very well done Tony. Its an extremely nice gesture too. But I can't get past the disconnect between a preacher in the mission field and a bolt action rifle pen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very well done Tony. Its an extremely nice gesture too. But I can't get past the disconnect between a preacher in the mission field and a bolt action rifle pen


Well maybe they like to hunt over there. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice pens Tony. Before I had read Scott's reply I had already formulated my own question about it lol. Christianity is a very confusing thing these days. Hey if they do not like the pen they can beat it into a plowshare. 

Really nice thing you did Tony and I know they will all be glad to get something so beautiful and useful. They can sign their 1040 with it and render unto Ceaser that which is Ceaser's. Sorry man I just cannot help myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2014)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Great looking pens Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I believe these pens will be well used by these men who other wise don't have much and have given up all they have to spread the gospel. These men are in places that do not have the things that you and I take for granted everyday. As my most turned pen is the bolt that is the pen that I made for them. Yes, render unto ceaser is scripture isn't it. I don't know if it is Christianity that us so confusing as it is the fact that you have so many " religions"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm sorry Tony, I got a little carried away. I do mean it when I say what you have done is noble, and good, and very worth while. I apologize for tainting your thread. Keep up the good work and let me know if you need a box of wood for your cause in the future I wil be happy to donate it because I know you are doing that as well.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice pens, Tony! I'm sure they will be greatly appreciated by the missionaries.

(And I see I'm not the only one who's been busy at the lathe this weekend knocking out pens!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm sorry Tony, I got a little carried away. I do mean it when I say what you have done is noble, and good, and very worth while. I apologize for tainting your thread. Keep up the good work and let me know if you need a box of wood for your cause in the future I wil be happy to donate it because I know you are doing that as well.


Thank you. The second pen from the left is fbe from you. Stabilized and dyed green so I guess you have contributed and didn't know it. Lol
Thanks again

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2014)

They all look great from here Tony, and will be well received.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice...real nice.


----------

